# How to choose Speakers for Home Theater room ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi everyone ... Let me just say I've completely new to all this, so need some help  ... I've got a new house with a home theater room in the basement, and I need to choose some speakers/subs for 7.1 or 7.2 speaker system that I'm going to have there ..

I've heard there's some 'formula' I can use to determine the type/quality of speakers that I need (e.g. Watts, ohms, etc..), given the dimensions/specifications of the room in which they will be placed ... Anyone know what that 'formula' is ?

I know that the speakers & subs (especially the subs) need to be high end, so I'm willing to spend upto $2500 ~ $3000 on the speakers/subs alone, but then I'd like to avoid buying amps, if possible ..

Plus, I'm looking for speaker/brand recommendations too ..

So basically, need help & advice ! 

Here is the layout of my Home Theater room:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

First, you could build an incredible setup if you are willing to DIY your speakers and subs. If not, you can still put together a great off-the-shelf 7.2 with that budget,not high end, but enough to make you happy and thoroughly impress 99% of people. Your speakers should match your AVR ohm rating, ie 8ohm speakers if AVR is only 8 ohm stable. There is a formula of how to place them. Search THX 7.1 on google images and several schematics will pop up to show you where the speakers go. Also, how tall are your ceilings?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a good thread to look through with several ideas. There are so many great speakers out there, the home audio section of the forum has hours of good reading to help give you an idea of what people's opinions are about what is good from personal experience.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...s/68716-speakers-large-dedicated-theater.html


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

ahmadka said:


> Hi everyone ... Let me just say I've completely new to all this, so need some help  ... I've got a new house with a home theater room in the basement, and I need to choose some speakers/subs for 7.1 or 7.2 speaker system that I'm going to have there ..
> 
> I've heard there's some 'formula' I can use to determine the type/quality of speakers that I need (e.g. Watts, ohms, etc..), given the dimensions/specifications of the room in which they will be placed ... Anyone know what that 'formula' is ?
> 
> ...


There are formulas, you could check out an iPhone app called ProAudioCalc. Or not, because most people don't for HT. Think of this basic relationship. 
Loudness = Power x efficiency / room volume
For the same SPL (sound pressure level, volume, loudness), bigger rooms need more power. More efficient speakers need less power. As for ohms, just make sure the rating on your amp is at least as low as the rating on your speakers. Lower on amp is ok. 
The only "formula" I know of for determining the quality of speakers required is to listen to several sizes/types/brands/price ranges and decide for your own ears and wallet what is acceptable. 
Read through some of the build threads and you will find that there are countless ways to spend a $3000 budget on speakers and subs. Some would advocate 7x $100 speakers + 2x $800 sub. Others 3x $500 Front & centre + 4x $50 rears + 1x $1300 sub. Some would advocate for 2x $1500 speakers and forget about the rest. There are no limits to the options. 
If you could provide a little more detail it would be helpful. You mentioned not wanting to buy amps. No problem. Did you mean that you have a receiver already? What model? Or are you purchasing a receiver but don't want to need external amps?
Do you live in an area where you can listen to a variety of speakers at local showrooms? Or do you already have an idea of what you do/don't like in speakers?
Above all, remember to have fun with it.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, the receiver I'm currently aiming at is the Onkyo NR818, which comes pretty recommended .. Although I would have *really* loved if it supported AirPlay too, as I have a bunch of iDevices in my home ..

I see that Onkyo NR818 has this mentioned in its specs:

180 W/Ch (6 Ω, 1 kHz, 1% THD, 1 Channel Driven, IEC);

Although, at another place I saw this mentioned:

135 Watt,
6 Ohm - THD 1.0 % - 7 channel(s)

So does it output 180W or 135W ? I'm confused ..

Also, what example speakers/subs would go recommended with this receiver ? Do I get speakers rated _at least_ 6 ohms, or _at most_ rated 6 ohms ?



dougc said:


> First, you could build an incredible setup if you are willing to DIY your speakers and subs. If not, you can still put together a great off-the-shelf 7.2 with that budget,not high end, but enough to make you happy and thoroughly impress 99% of people. Your speakers should match your AVR ohm rating, ie 8ohm speakers if AVR is only 8 ohm stable. There is a formula of how to place them. Search THX 7.1 on google images and several schematics will pop up to show you where the speakers go. Also, how tall are your ceilings?


Well I don't think I can DIY speakers myself ... It's like asking an 18 year old who is just getting his learners driving license, to drive a Formula 1 car ... at full speed ! 

Also, what kind of budget will be required for a 'high end' speaker configuration ? Not **very** high end, but something which will be good enough so that I don't have any regrets, at least for 5-10 years maybe ..




phreak said:


> There are formulas, you could check out an iPhone app called ProAudioCalc. Or not, because most people don't for HT. Think of this basic relationship.
> Loudness = Power x efficiency / room volume
> For the same SPL (sound pressure level, volume, loudness), bigger rooms need more power. More efficient speakers need less power. As for ohms, just make sure the rating on your amp is at least as low as the rating on your speakers. Lower on amp is ok.
> The only "formula" I know of for determining the quality of speakers required is to listen to several sizes/types/brands/price ranges and decide for your own ears and wallet what is acceptable.
> ...


Well thats the problem .. In my locality, I don't have any decent showrooms .. I'll have to travel around a little which I don't have currently have time for (busy in home construction) .. So you can say I'm virtually dependent on the community here to recommend a few speaker configurations for me, and then I'll just pick one randomly 

I'll have a look at the other build threads when I have time, but I think I would like to stick with a 7.1 or 7.2 configuration for right now ..


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

ahmadka said:


> Well, the receiver I'm currently aiming at is the Onkyo NR818, which comes pretty recommended .. Although I would have *really* loved if it supported AirPlay too, as I have a bunch of iDevices in my home ..
> 
> I see that Onkyo NR818 has this mentioned in its specs:
> 
> ...


Great choice with the 818, that's the way I would go if I were shopping today. 180W is the spec per channel, think about a quiet scene with a massive explosion coming out of 1 speaker. 130W x7 is with all cylinders firing equally. Take these numbers with a grain of salt, but Onkyo tests better than most manufacturers. Just check out the 828 test here http://www.soundandvision.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr828-av-receiver-test-bench

Speakers ohm rating need to be no lower than the amp. 6 or 8 ohm speakers will work well. Any powered sub can be connected. 

"High End" is a relative term. Some people think of a $1000 package as high end. Some think you need a $20,000 budget for the high end designation. The $3000 range puts you in what many here would call high bang for the buck. 

Keep in mind that you will get a lot of personal opinions, which may/may not line up with your own. That being said, here are some of mine. 7.1 is great, 7.2 is better. But there is a wide ranging debate over 2x $200 sub vs 1x $400 sub, or 2x $500 sub vs 1x $1000 sub. Ask that question in the subwoofer forum for a better answer than I can give. A few years ago I went from 1 Paradigm PW2200 to 2 Paradigm Sub 12's. It was a great upgrade. I recently went back down to the 1 PW2200. My wallet is happier, and my ears still aren't complaining. 

I am a big Paradigm fan, and their Monitor series is my choice for the best value in the price range. I auditioned similar price and slightly more expensive models from Monitor Audio, Polk, Kef, Boston Acoustics, Klipsch, and others that I have forgotten. I chose the Paradigm Monitor 11 with centre CC390. Those other brands all have their fans as well and I would never disparage them. 

I have never spent much on surround speakers, and never regretted it. I have a pair of Dayton B652's on my computer desk, and I'm thinking about picking up 2 more pairs for HT surrounds. For $40 a pair they are pretty good. Matching surrounds to fronts is important for multichannel music but not a really big deal for movies. Again, my opinion, others differ.

My vote would be 2x Dayton Sub 1200 at $109 https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629
And $2500 for front 3 (did I mention Paradigm yet), $100 for back 4 (check out quality used)


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I would check out companies that offer in home money back offers. SVS is one and a sponsor here at HTS. I have Klipsch speakers personally and think they are great. I wouldn't want to spend money and not be happy with my setup. I would buy the front three to match at least and get the best center channel that goes with your main speakers. Used speakers can offer great value but you really need to listen to them and look them over unless you can return them and trust who your dealing with.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Audio insiders arx line up seems to impress beyond what the price states. You could get towers, bookshelves as surrounds and their center for about 1600 leaving you with plenty of left over money for 2 decent subs to fill the low end.


----------

